#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Shapes Combine

## DOSSFM0Q

Good Day This was at Excel, But this Feature was added to power Point
but still I have a little problem with Nodes joint line, witch Keep Mouth open please See attach S3.PNG



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Andy Pope

If you run this in powerpoint you should then be able to manipulate the mouth.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Your original flat arc was not allowing the Combine Shapes to work, although it does work if done using UI.

----------


## DOSSFM0Q

Thank you Sir

----------

